# Royal Victoria Country Park Netley



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Will any of you be at Royal Victoria Country Park Netley this coming weekend CC rally Friday to Monday? if so do come over and say hello or post on here and maybe we could meet up for a natter.

We are at Morn Hill CC site at the moment


Jacquie


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Jacquie, I will be at Romsey behind the Rapids with C & CC. Hampshire Country Show at Broadlands.
Ian


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Morn Hill, Netley and Romsey all on our immediate doorstep but sadly won't be at any. We are busy family wise Sat, plus BBQ at Totton in evening, then helping my mate organise the Ropley 10K on Sunday. I am on the finishing line, spot checking times and finishers.

Have a good one wherever you are.

Passed by the Percy Hobbs last night on way to Flower Pots pub in Cheriton for our Hash.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

solentviews said:


> Sorry Jacquie, I will be at Romsey behind the Rapids with C & CC. Hampshire Country Show at Broadlands.
> Ian


How long you there for Ian we may come on there after Netley on Monday 26th

Hampshireman

Derek you could have popped in and said hello :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Jacquie, Only Friday and Saturday. It is my daughters 21st birthday on Sunday so am expecting a duty call!
Ian


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hampshireman said:


> Passed by the Percy Hobbs last night on way to Flower Pots pub in Cheriton for our Hash.


blimey, is that where you get the stuff these days?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Nobody going to Netley then :?: 


Jacquie


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Well why don't you come to Romsey then?  
Ian


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Nah Netley is much nicer Ian we like watching all the boats and I can have a paddle and lots of nice walks for the dog, also a pub near and a chinese takerway and a chip shop oh its got everything there :lol: plus we have already booked with CC.


Jacquie


----------



## thedoc (May 1, 2005)

Would love to Jackie. Went down to Netley this afternoon to see if any space. Bloke setting up expecting 70 so couldn't squeeze us in. Enjoy. Like you I love Netley even though I only live up the road.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just turn up Kevin i'm sure they won't turn you away and you can get at least 80 to 90 vans on there we don't mind sharing our pitch with you :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## thedoc (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jackie,
Don't think so. We went over in the car and he was most unfriendly. Tried to persuade him but he was quite adamant. Said site could take 100 vans but he was putting up a marquee and that would take up rest of room. Even said pretty please. No joy.

Andy, Kev's Social Secretary


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Andy

I will ask when we get there in the morning will text you if they say ok


Jacquie


----------



## thedoc (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Jackie. Have fun. Hope to see you soon.
Andy


----------

